# .

## dinama

!       (), -  ,  ,    12%,    18%. ,   6%    ?   ?       .  - ?

----------

> 12%


    .   - 0%.

----------


## dinama

> .   - 0%.


  ,  ,    ?  .        ?  0?

----------

> 0?


,     ,        0%.  ,  ,        ,    ,   ,     .                11.12.09.

----------


## dinama

**, 



> ,     ,        0%.  ,  ,        ,    ,   ,     .                11.12.09.


 ..        0%,(..    ,     ),        18%    18%  ?       ?

----------

> 0%,


.        (  ,    ,    ),         .

----------


## dinama

!    .   !      .  -   ,  ,   !!!! / ,      12%.    ???? , ,             ?     ,       ...       ,   ...

----------

?



> 


  ?

----------


## dinama

,

----------


## degna

> ,


  ?

----------


## dinama

,  .    .  :  -    -          .       . 
,   ,   ?  ,   .   12%?     !

----------

> -    -          .


  , ?        .       

   12%       .

----------

> 


?

----------


## dinama

**,  !  - , ,       ( )  ,   12%.     .   ,              0%???? ?   ,     ,    ,      -      .       10%  ,         ?      ? 



**,     ,    ,  ?      .

  !!! :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


,            .






> ?


 12%?    ,      .       ,   . 






> ?


.

----------


## dinama

**,  


> .


      ?      /?






> ,


          ?

----------

> ?


,        173-. 





> 


,          .

----------


## dinama

**,    .    -            /?

----------


## degna

> 


    ,
           ,      ,

----------


## dinama

!   ,        !   ,     ,     ,     ( ), ? ,      ,      , ..     ?  ...      ? 
        / -     ?     ,      -   /,  -  .  -   ? ,   ...

----------

> ..     ?


    ?     60  .       (     ,  15.25  )





> ?


-       (  ,     ..)

----------


## dinama

**,   ! .. ,      ,   )    + ?      ?
   ,        ,   ...

----------

,         .    ?

----------


## dinama

308 000 .

----------


## dinama

,    -        
308 000?

----------


## degna

14 173-

----------


## dinama

,     ,  ,   . 

20         ().    ,   ()           -  ,      .  ,     :   ,  ,  -, /,    .    /,      / - ,       ?     ?

  ! :Smilie:

----------


## dinama

*degna*, 
**,  ,     ,  ,   . 

20         ().    ,   ()           -  ,     .  ,     :   ,  ,  -, /,    .    /,      / - ,       ?     ?

  !

----------

